# Need help advertising and getting people to buy and find my listings!



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

I need some help. I own a VERY small business on ebay (I sell of course t-shirts) and I was wondering something. Would it be better to sell t-shirts that the customer customized or a predesigned print? Also, where is a good place to advertise my business at? Many people can not either find my listings or either just don't want to buy them!? I charge very little ($9.00 a custom t-shirt) and I don't know what I am doing wrong. Thankyou so much everyone!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Would it be better to sell t-shirts that the customer customized or a predesigned print?


People do both successfully. It all depends on what type of business you want to be in.



> Also, where is a good place to advertise my business at?


Lots of marketing tips and places to advertise can be found in this section of the forum by reading past threads. This is a good starter link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/marketing/



> Many people can not either find my listings or either just don't want to buy them!?


You may want to adjust your keywords and the wording in your listing to match what you think people are searching for.



> I charge very little ($9.00 a custom t-shirt) and I don't know what I am doing wrong.


Sometimes charging too *little* for a product can turn customers away. 

I would think that a sub $10 t-shirt would be very cheap and flimsy. I wouldn't want to buy it.

You may want to consider increasing your pricing.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Best way to find out where you are on the internet is just plug some words in a search that might have to do with you site. If you just type in tee then of couse the 10 million sites will pop up. If you sell tees for gids that have pictures of Zebras on them and ou say that on your site then type in Zebra tees and that will narrow the results and you may find yourself in a group of maybe. This just an example. Lou


----------



## iamoldest (Jul 29, 2007)

What would be a good price than? I do full back and full front for $9.00 and use hanes heavyweight t-shirts?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

iamoldest said:


> What would be a good price than? I do full back and full front for $9.00 and use hanes heavyweight t-shirts?


Try doing price comparisons for what you see for custom t-shirts in other places. It will give you a better idea of what to charge.

For example, if you look at CafePress, they will do a full front and full back t-shirt for $15+, so you may want to look at what other places are charging.

Cheaper isn't always better.


----------



## kippygirl12 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Hello,*

*I read your post and feel for you. *

*I too have an Ebay store for t-shirts and have been selling*
*there since March 1st of 2007. At the moment, I have an Ebay store and 944 different designs, mostly for Nurses, Student Nurses, Respiratory Therapists...medical t-shirts. *

*However, my sales are down!! Way down. And so are the sales*
*recently of many other sellers of various types. Which is unusual for this time of year...it's supposed to be way UP. My guess is two reasons: 1) recent increase in postage rates 2) ****ty economy in general. I think people are just holding onto their money.*

*Ebay is generally slow during the Summer months...but it should have picked up by now. My sales are "fair" at best. What is saving me are the repeat customers coming in for 3rd and 4th orders because of Christmas. *

*Ebay has strict rules...for listings. However, I got around them without any problems. You can email me privately and I will tell you some tricks if you want. [email protected] Ebau doesn't like it...but heck with them, they make tons of $$$ from sellers.*

*Hope to hear from you.*

*Gail*​


----------

